
Betting on the Blind Side - robg
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2010/04/wall-street-excerpt-201004?printable=true
======
agentq
HN is starting to feel like Digg.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1160552>

~~~
j_baker
You may want to be careful in saying this. It's generally frowned upon for
people to compare HN to reddit or Digg without _ample_ justification (which a
single duplicate submission isn't).

~~~
agentq
Understood. The specific aspect of Digg that I am comparing recent trends to
is that of submission of duplicate articles, and the inevitable notification
thereof by other users.

A small example:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:http://news.yc...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:http://news.ycombinator.com+duplicate+news.ycombinator.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

